# Looking to Buy a  nice condition Huffy Thunder Road #4 Bike



## jrcarz (Mar 8, 2020)

Looking for a very nice cond. Huffy # 4 Thunder Road Please P.M. me call or text me at 847-401-1332. 
Thanks


----------



## carbon8 (Mar 13, 2020)

This one is sweet, love the yellow and blue!  









						RARE Old School Huffy Pro Thunder Pro 4 BMX! - bicycles - by owner -...
					

Old School 1982 Huffy Pro Thunder Pro 4 BMX Competition Series Frame Pro 4 was the only model to...



					raleigh.craigslist.org


----------



## jrcarz (Mar 25, 2020)

Looking for this one its an MX bike


----------

